# URL Servlet Request getParameter



## moon0815 (31. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend Community,

erneut wende ich mich mit einigen Ungereimtheiten und Fragen an euch. 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Beim anklicken auf einen Link (Add Article) möchte ich nur eine Methode aufrufen, die mir dann ausgibt, welchen Artikel ich hinzugefügt habe. 


```
out.println("<table>");
        for (Article article : catalog) {
            out.println("<tr>");

            out.println("<td>");
            out.println("<a href=\"showArticle?ArticleId=" + article.getArticleId() + "\">" + (name = article.getName()));
            out.println("</td>");
            out.println("<td>");
            out.println(price = article.getPrice());
            out.println("</td>");
            out.println("<td>");
            out.println("<a href=\"showCatalog?action=addArticle&ArticleId=" + article.getArticleId() + printAddedArticle(article) +  "\"> Add Article </a>");
            out.println("</td>");

            out.println("</tr>");
        }
        out.println("</table>");
```

Beim Versuch die Methode nach dem article.getArticleId einzufügen und durch den Klick sozusagen aufzurufen möchte er nicht mehr mitmachen. 

Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben oder Tipp worauf ich achten sollte?

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube, du verwechselst manchmal noch die Zeitpunkte, wann dein HTML-Code generiert wird und wann Code als Folge eines Clicks des Benutzers auf einen Link ausgeführt werden soll.
Jeden Java-Code, den du in dem von dir gezeigten Code-Snippet schreibst, wird ausgeführt, wenn du den HTML-Code generierst, der später an den Client/Browser gesendet wird.
Du hast doch schon einen Link, der einen GET Request gegen dein Servlet abfeuert. Und dort kriegst du doch dann mit, auf welchen Artikel der Benutzer im Browser geklickt hat... Oder was meinst du ganz genau mit "[...]die mir dann ausgibt, welchen Artikel ich hinzugefügt habe." Wo soll das ganz genau ausgegeben werden? Im Server oder im Client/Browser?


----------



## moon0815 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo httpdigest,
ja das stimmt, manchmal bin ich mir ein wenig unsicher bzgl. der HTML Code Generierung.
Die Ausgabe möchte ich gerne im Browser haben und zwar ganz oben.

Müsste dann der HTML Code mit der Ausgabe des jeweiligen Artikels auch nicht ganz oben stehen?

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Edit: Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, wie weiß Java durch die ?action welche Methode sie genau aufrufen soll?


----------

